# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic 6 and earlier >  Weather App

## vbLewis

I wanted to put weather info on my screen saver so if i was laying in bed i could see what the weather was. So i made this small app as an exercise, alot more could be done with it.

You will need to make an account (free) on weatherstack(dot)com an get an API key in order for the app to work.

Also shows a way of converting webp images to png


UPDATE: Forgot to include a module in the first upload, I have corrected the missing file and reuploaded.

UPDATE 2:
 1) Added a system tray icon, (icon changes with the weather)
 2) added more comments, tidied up code
 3) added more displayed weather conditions
 4) added full disclaimer and links to dwebp (png conversion)

----------


## Zann

Nice app.
You probably want to remove your Api Key from the screenshot.

----------


## vbLewis

> Nice app.
> You probably want to remove your Api Key from the screenshot.


I reset the API key before uploading  :Smilie:

----------


## jg.sa

G'Day VBLewis
Thanks for this DA, I have taken the liberty of making it 'portable' using .ini files, hoping you don't mind  :Smilie: 
I would like to hook it up to a Weather Station ( WSs ) and use real time feed AI to predict incoming hail, but it could alert on rain et. etc. etc.
Do you have any experience with WS hardware ?
TIA

----------


## vbLewis

> G'Day VBLewis
> Thanks for this DA, I have taken the liberty of making it 'portable' using .ini files, hoping you don't mind 
> I would like to hook it up to a Weather Station ( WSs ) and use real time feed AI to predict incoming hail, but it could alert on rain et. etc. etc.
> Do you have any experience with WS hardware ?
> TIA


I don't have experience with that. It looks like it would be extremely complicated to get the data into a vb app. 
Could possibly see if there is a rest API for accessing their cloud data.

----------


## jg.sa

G'Day vbLewis

Thanks for the very prompt reply during the xmas / NY break ?)




> I don't have experience with that. It looks like it would be extremely complicated to get the data into a vb app.


NP , getting the data into VB is actually easy with my old WS, RS232 ... , I'm really interested in anyone who has experience with new WS as I want to resell WSs with my soft. / hard. package to vineyards etc.




> Could possibly see if there is a rest API for accessing their cloud data.


This is actually the biggest problem with the new cheaper WS, they want to upload the data into the cloud and then charge the end user to access, I used ethereal and can see the packets are not even encrypted !!!

----------

